# Replacement master cylinder for manual disc/drum 1968 GTO



## Burger (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey!

This is my first post to the forum. On Saturday I will be picking up a 1968 GTO 360 hp 400 / 4-speed convertible that's been off the road since 1988. I want to replace the master cylinder, but I don't see the application listed on Rock Auto or Advance or even the specialty sites. What I need is a disc/drum master for a Goat with manual brakes. Is it the same as the power unit? Any links or part numbers would be a big help!


Thanks
Ed


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ed, I used a MC for an Olds 442 for manual disc/drum.

360 hp? 

Car should either be manual drum all around or power disc/drum. Pontiac never offered manual disc/drum option.


----------



## Burger (Apr 9, 2015)

ALKYGTO said:


> Ed, I used a MC for an Olds 442 for manual disc/drum.
> 
> 360 hp?
> 
> Car should either be manual drum all around or power disc/drum. Pontiac never offered manual disc/drum option.


Thanks for the response!

My GTO has the optional WS code 360HP HO engine. The base engine was 350 HP. From what I've read, the 360 HP engine has HO exhaust manifolds, 068 camshaft, and 10.75:1 compression.

The manual disc/drum brakes are definitely original to the car. Seems like it must be a rare combination of parts. I will look into the Olds part as it is likely the same master cylinder.

Thanks,
Ed


----------

